# anyone repair amps??



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

i have 2 old school rockford fosgate power amps a sub amp and matching 4 ch that need to be fixed.

the 2 ch i hooked the ground into the + on the amp and power into the - so blew the power supply in it i think, and the 4 ch needs the rca jacks resoldered i belive it works but have to wiggle the rcas i had them zip tied for awhile.

then i have my memphis 300.4 that blew the power supply in it by hooking a 2nd set of speakers to the same ch one day instead of running rcas and it quit working..

the memphis is the one i really want fixed, maybe we can work out a deal let me know.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

lwrd93 said:


> i have 2 old school rockford fosgate power amps a sub amp and matching 4 ch that need to be fixed.
> 
> the 2 ch i hooked the ground into the + on the amp and power into the - so blew the power supply in it i think, and the 4 ch needs the rca jacks resoldered i belive it works but have to wiggle the rcas i had them zip tied for awhile.
> 
> ...


db-r amp repair 
In texas to boot


----------



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

150 bucks, to get fixed  i was wondering if someone would fix it and id give them the 2 other amps.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

lwrd93 said:


> 150 bucks, to get fixed  i was wondering if someone would fix it and id give them the 2 other amps.


Send it to Dbr and be done with it./


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

lwrd93 said:


> i have 2 old school rockford fosgate power amps a sub amp and matching 4 ch that need to be fixed.
> 
> the 2 ch i hooked the ground into the + on the amp and power into the - so blew the power supply in it i think, and the 4 ch needs the rca jacks resoldered i belive it works but have to wiggle the rcas i had them zip tied for awhile.
> 
> ...


Sure, but certainly not in trade for two other broken amps. :laugh:


----------



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

there easy fixes if you know how to solder, and great old school amps.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

lwrd93 said:


> there easy fixes if you know how to solder.


I wish I knew how to solder. :rolleyes2:


----------



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

lol me 2


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

lwrd93 said:


> lol me 2


Are you serious? 

I was....oh what do they call it? KIDDING. I can solder in my sleep, son. I could repair all three of your amplifiers in 2 hours. Or less. 

But I won't. Cheers.


----------



## lwrd93 (Apr 6, 2009)

umm no, i no how to solder... but dont have the parts i need to fix them. thats why im saying easy fixes on the 2 amps and fix the power supply on the memphis.


----------



## sirvent_95 (Feb 14, 2011)

I can fix your Rockford I'm sure. I can definitely solder the RCA connectors for you. I would do this for free (except shipping costs). 

I can also fix the others for you, but it would take a lot longer than if you just sent them to a pro. shop.

I repair these as a hobby for myself when I have free time.

You should be able to fix the RCA connectors yourself on the one amp.
It's a very simple procedure I could guide you through if you're interested.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

sirvent_95 said:


> I can fix your Rockford I'm sure. I can definitely solder the RCA connectors for you. I would do this for free (except shipping costs).
> 
> I can also fix the others for you, but it would take a lot longer than if you just sent them to a pro. shop.
> 
> ...


The pin snaps off. You must replace the entire connector. Soldering it will result in snapping again...at the solder joint.

You could solder a short wire on it...that works.


----------

